# Störung auf 230V lassen Messrechner "einfrieren"



## mst80 (10 November 2021)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben das Problem, dass uns ein Messrechner sporadisch einfriert. Das heißt der Monitor bzw. Messrechner reagiert nicht auf die Bewegung von Maus oder Tastatur. 
Nach einem Neustart dauert es ca 6-12 Stunden dann ist das Problem wieder da.

An der Anlage soll sich technisch bis dato nichts geändert haben, meinen die Kollegen. 
Der Hersteller des Messrechners ist gekommen  und hat sämtlich Bauteile des Messrechners erneuert, das ging über Wochen. 
Das war keine Lösung für das Problem.
Der Kollege des Herstellers und auch wir waren überzeugt das es von der Spannungsversorgung des Messrechners kommt.

Wir haben die Spannungsversorgung 230V AC, Testweise vom Hallennetz über eine Kabeltrommel genommen. Seitdem ist der Fehler weg. 
Während des Problems kam die Spannungsversorgung vom Schaltschrank. Genauer gesagt 230V als Abgang von 400V, ohne Trafo oder Netzteil, abgesichert über MSS -> Fi -> LSS.

Die große Frage ist jetzt natürlich -woher kommt die Störung-?
1. Direkt aus dem Schaltschrank
2. von anderen Verbrauchern die 230V nehmen
3. von Verbrauchern im 400V Netz

Leider kann ich die anderen 230V und 400V Verbraucher nicht abschalten und testen ob der Fehler wieder kommt. 

Werde nächste Woche mal das Oszilloskop an die 230V hängen und hoffen, dass ich da etwas erkennen kann. 

Habt ihr schon in dieser groben Richtung Probleme gehabt?


Im Voraus schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

LG Marcel


----------



## JSEngineering (10 November 2021)

Moin,

warum der Rechner da einfriert, habe ich auch nicht die Idee. Vermutlich Oberwellen, die im Rechner was durcheinander bringen.
Aber eine kleine Online-USV dazwischenhängen, die das Netz filtert, sollte vermutlich helfen und ist möglicherweise günstiger als wochenlange Fehlersuche...

Gruß
   Jens


----------



## JesperMP (10 November 2021)

Ja ich habe Problem gehabt. Ursachen können sein:
Erdung ist nicht in Ordnung.
Ein Verbraucher in das 230V Netz erzeugt Störspannungen - (alten Staubsauger ?).
Kabelung ist nicht korrekt.

Abhilfe wäre ein Filter oder ein USV einzubauen vor der PC.


----------



## Hesse (10 November 2021)

Ausgleichströme vom PE oder zum PE ?

Die durch die lange Leitung der Kabeltrommel weniger sind ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ja ich habe Problem gehabt. Ursachen können sein:
> Erdung ist nicht in Ordnung.


TE,
wurde denn der PE der "Problem"-Steckdose mal geprüft?


----------



## Hesse (10 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> TE,
> wurde denn der PE der "Problem"-Steckdose mal geprüft?


und einfach mal das Zangenampermeter über Zuleitung, Datenleitung, Messeleitung..

Da kommt manchmal erschreckendes zum Vorschein …

Ich hatte neulich beim Kunden 8,5 A auf dem BK-Kabel am Hauseingang ….


----------



## Schmidi (11 November 2021)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, ein Schaltgerät hat hohe DC Ströme geschaltet und dabei massive EMV Probleme verursacht. Die Störungen wurden über die USB Kabel in den PC eingefangen und hat diese zum Abstürzen gebracht.


----------



## Gleichstromer (11 November 2021)

Wir hatten mal eine Reglerkarte mit Prozessor, die sich hochsporadisch (Tage bis Monate) aufgehangen hat. Grund waren hier ebenfalls DC-Abschaltspitzen.
Der Prozessor-Oszillator ist dadurch in einem nicht definierten Zustand (2,6V) hängengeblieben. Spannung Aus-An, und er lief wieder.
Ältere, aber identische Reglerkarten zeigten dieses Verhalten nicht, vermutlich wurde das Prozessor-Design geändert.


----------



## Plan_B (12 November 2021)

Könnte auch ein Brown-Out-Effekt sein.
Abhängig vom Design des Netzteils entweder durch kurze Spannungseinbrüche (Lastschaltungen?) oder Oberwellenlast verursacht.
Brownout ist der Effekt, wenn die Spannung kurzzeitig absinkt ohne eine Abschaltschwelle zu unterschreiten. Dadurch kann es zur Unterversorgung von Rechnern kommen, die das oft mit einfrieren beantworten.
An derart instabilen Versorgungen benötigen Rechner mindestens einen Watchdog, der in solchen Fällen einen Neustart vornimmt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 November 2021)

Es könnte auch daran liegen, dass das "Hallen-Netz" stark unsymetrisch belastet ist und es so zu einem verschobenen Sternpunkt kommt. So etwas hatte ich (mit ähnlichen Effekten) in der Vergangenheit schon mal ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 November 2021)

mst80 schrieb:


> ... Das heißt der Monitor bzw. Messrechner reagiert nicht auf die Bewegung von Maus oder Tastatur...


Wie sind denn diese Komponenten angeordnet? Ist es ein gewöhnlicher Desktop mit Monitor oder ist es ein ein Panel-PC? Über welche Schnittstelle ist ggf. der Monitor angeschlossen? PC und Monitor werden von der selben Verteilung versorgt? Und wie lang sind die Kabel (Monitor, USB)?

Ich hatte schon Probleme sowohl mit langen USB-Kabeln als auch mit verschieden eingespeisten Steckdosen (verschiedene Unterverteilungen) für PC und Monitor. Bei ersteren waren Maus und Tastatur betroffen. Hier hilft manchmal Ziehen und Stecken der USB-Stecker. Bei letzeren war das Bild gestört bis komplett tot.


----------

